# Old Lake Eufaula Catfish Pics



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

After posting on another thread today about Lake Eufaula catfishing I was able to find a few pictures of a 2005 winter trip me and River Roach made in Eufaula.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

sbarrow said:


> After posting on another thread today about Lake Eufaula catfishing I was able to find a few pictures of a 2005 winter trip me and River Roach made in Eufaula.


HAHAHA Jesus man yall nailed them, that's awesome good job:thumbsup:filled the freezer.

My gramps caught a 118lb bluecat out of Alabamian River near Dixie Landing in the mid 70s, I'm gonna see if I can get that picture scanned.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang.



.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Did u guys run any live baits?


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

I run live baits every time I go there. Really no need for it except I like it for a big blue cat. I'd say out of all the fish we caught there through the years 35lbs was the biggest fish.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I bet y'all had fun cleaning them


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

sbarrow said:


> I run live baits every time I go there. Really no need for it except I like it for a big blue cat. I'd say out of all the fish we *caught there through the years 35lbs was the biggest fish*.


possibly over populated?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

dang thats alot of kitties....


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

skiff89_jr said:


> I bet y'all had fun cleaning them


Not too bad, I had about 5 people cleaning them. Cost me few six packs if i remember.


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

How did I miss the post a while back. These pics were taken right before sbarrow graduated Summa Cum Laude as the chief master baiter of east alabama.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

river_roach said:


> How did I miss the post a while back. These pics were taken right before sbarrow graduated Summa Cum Laude as the chief master baiter of east alabama.


With friends like you damn an enemy. LMAO


----------

